# report button does not work



## MossCommuter (20 Feb 2013)

The report button does not work, it asks for 100 characters or fewer in the report even though is what has been entered.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Feb 2013)

Not everywhere though, I reported my own thread OK.

Cannot report this one though:http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/eu...ecome-a-civil-war-between-the-spanish.124529/


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2013)

Yep, seem to have some sort of problem.
I have made Shaun aware and no doubt he will kick the thummibyjigbob button to get it working again. 
Thanks.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Feb 2013)

Seems to be OK now. 

I've had this before too.


----------



## Shaun (21 Feb 2013)

It's an oddity that happens with long thread titles and is caused by one of the add-ons I've got install - but I don't want to remove the add-on because it's useful ... 

If you get this notice when trying to use the report button either post here to let me know or send me a PM and I'll sort it (by contracting the thread title  ).

I have reported the problem to the add-on developer but they haven't been back to XF in quite a while so I'm not confident it will be resolved directly, although the features of the add-on may eventually be built-in to Xenforo which should "fix" it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

